# Nosey Husband



## MZMEE (Apr 17, 2018)

Wives....how much is your husband inquiring about your personal female habits? Does he ask questions about how you take care of your vagina such as douching or how your period functions?

I am so over my husband! I have never had a man ask so many questions about why and when I douche. Why does my cycle function the way it does? It is actually embarrassing. I know he's my husband but this is my private female stuff. 

Am I the only one or are there other husbands that have a thousand questions about their wive's female habits.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

That is just weird. If my W wants to talk about hygiene like this, I sit and listen. I certainly do start asking questions!! Not topics of conversation I start.


----------



## Magnesium (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, let's hope you're not douching as it is not healthy. 

Maybe he is trying to tell you something. Has he always been this enquiring about these things, or is this new behavior? Is your private area especially odoriferous or leaky? Have you asked him WHY he asks you these questions? 

Maybe he is perverted and into this kind of stuff, but I would probably start to checking out my area to see if he is trying to tell me something.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

By nature, I'm very inquisitive, and I ask loads of questions. Sometimes I do it because I'm in the moment, and I need to get something done (work related) or sometimes I'll ask questions just for conversational purposes (more social). 

I'd be honest, and tell him his questions are inappropriate and make you uncomfortable. Surely as an intelligent adult, he can google. 

But, if it were me, I'd try to say it in a nice, playful way so as not to hurt his feelings.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

How long have you been married?

When we first got married my husband wanted all the secrets of the female body. Men dont understand certain things about us and are curious. But once i told him, that was that.

Although, he knows my cycle better than i do. 

Why is your husband wanting to know about douching, is he worried that you are cheating and cleaning up the evidence?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

MZMEE said:


> Wives....how much is your husband inquiring about your personal female habits? Does he ask questions about how you take care of your vagina such as douching or how your period functions?
> 
> I am so over my husband! I have never had a man ask so many questions about why and when I douche. Why does my cycle function the way it does? It is actually embarrassing. I know he's my husband but this is my private female stuff.
> 
> Am I the only one or are there other husbands that have a thousand questions about their wive's female habits.


Huh this is odd, what doesn't he know and why doesn't he know it? There is not much mystery there. 

I mean i'm not checking out whats going on with my wife but I probably know her cycle better than her. 

I guess I also don't understand why it makes you uncomfortable, I don't think it's odd that it does just wondering why it does. It's probably good for a husband to have a good understanding of his wife's cycle. I know what kind of tampons and pads she prefers, because sometimes I have to do the purchasing so I need to know. Also it's good to know when there is going to be extra cleanup needed after sex so you can be prepared.


----------



## MZMEE (Apr 17, 2018)

QUICK REPLY:

No it's not about hygiene. I just never knew a man wanted to know so much about my vaginal habits. If it's just curiosity, I don't have a problem with it. I just found it weird. 

Now when my hubby's mind start putting stuff together in an untrust situation...he'll get all nervous about if i douche because he equates that to thinking women do that to hid they slept with someone. (by the way I don't douche often...I know it's not healthy). 

He's just the type that if ANY action speaks something weird to him...he becomes the interrogator....even about female habits. That's what bothers me the most. It's one thing to inquire for knowledge sake, but it's another thing to inquire because you are insinuating something and I think that's the problem I have with it.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

As a husband of 31 years, I don't bother to ask. I inspect my wife's vagina myself as often as I can...with my tongue. It's very hygienic and in fine working order.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If your husband is asking you these questions because he thinks he will be able to decide if you are cheating or not, he's got a problem that has how become your problem. 

What is he asking you about how your periods function? How does this play into his idea of digging for info?


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

mzmee,

Was your H cheated on in prior relationships?

Tamat


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Buy him one of those google home devices and he can ask all the questions he wants..

"hey google, why do women have periods"
"hey google, is my wife cheating on me"


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

rabbithabit said:


> my hubby only concern is when i starts period so he will steer clear of my vagina. seeing blood make him nauseated.


That's my husband.:grin2: The idea of my period sends him scramming. We have never had sex during my period. We wait two days until it's totally gone before anything. The man is scared.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

So your husband's motivation for being the man-of-a-thousand-questions is lack of trust. At least, that's what it sounds like you are saying.

Does he have any reason at all not to trust you?


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

rabbithabit said:


> my hubby only concern is when i starts a period so he will steer clear of my vagina. seeing blood make him nauseated.





brooklynAnn said:


> That's my husband.:grin2: The idea of my period sends him scramming. We have never had sex during my period. We wait two days until it's totally gone before anything. The man is scared.


Kinda off subject - but *I* do not like the idea of bloody period sex.

They said, for the last 15+ years I have been having sex on my period with no mess!

I use instead brand menstrual cups. I take a shower first, put a clean one in (and make sure I am "clean" everywhere first) and then - "tada!" its as if I wasn't on my period. Totally clean, we can have oral sex, I can go down on him after PIV, and no blood.

I will say, I have it down to a science now when it comes to how to use the cups - but they are a god send. Sex when ever, I horse back ride, jog etc often, and these have been a total game changer. Periods are now way less cumbersome than they used to be.

The cups are basically shaped like a diaphragm. Another brand now makes a reusable one specifically designed for period sex (same shape as instead brand though).

As I understand, they aren't a panacea for all women (depends on your internal shape), but for me? Miracle.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I had sisters, three of them. I took better than average science classes in high school, and I still had questions. I'm much older now. I suppose 
if I started a new relationship at this point I'd need some "private female" information, so I could be confident in the relationship. Now having said that, My wife uses a FitBit for her fitness tracking, and Fitbit now offers Female health tracking. I set up her fitness tracking to copy to my phone as well as hers, due to some trouble syncing. Last period I put in her start stop dates so I had to ask about those. And I'll have to ask for a few months, until the program starts predicting accurately. Now to many of you that is a creepy amount of following. To us, it's ok. 

The next point is the suspicion. I'm not sure how this kind of information is going to help him verify your faithfulness. There is simply to many ways to hide it. None of this is enough of an indicator. This does point out though how guys have to tiptoe around you. If we aren't jealous enough we are Gay and if we are suspicious, we are creepy. 

When a person has determined to be offended, they really don't need a reason to be offended, they will create one.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> Kinda off subject - but *I* do not like the idea of bloody period sex.
> 
> They said, for the last 15+ years I have been having sex on my period with no mess!
> 
> ...


Most men track cycles, maybe unconsciously, I've always known, myself. Sometimes we still had sex, sometimes not.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Most men track cycles, maybe unconsciously, I've always known, myself. Sometimes we still had sex, sometimes not.


My husband has tracked my cycles for many years, well before he even realized - before I realized as well!!

Like clock work he will get SUPER horny the two days before my period. I have concluded its the estrogen spike women get right before menstruation. He is a better predictor of my cycles than my app is. If I am going to be a few days early or late - my pheromones tell him before my app can predict.

For quite a while it was a mystery to me as to why he would get super horny, then next day -bam- my period starts. Until I understood my hormone cycles better.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

A guy here. I have no idea of this guy's interest in this information, but I am honestly a bit surprised a woman would be so offended by it. However, I guess in my past, my most recent ex really liked the open book policy and I got pretty used to it. However, that did not mean I would be asking such questions at random. More, some information would be given, and I might ask a few questions because, to be honest, us guys don't have that equipment and know NOTHING about it, if not taught or told. 

As maybe an example, she might have mentioned one evening that her period started or about to. It can mean a lot of things since we were not using BC so we needed to stay connected on this stuff. It could be that mean we "are good to go", or could mean she is cramped and not wanting to have "relations". I was always an open ear, maybe asked a few questions, but I would back off for sure if I felt she did not want to share something. She did mention that she was extra horny on her period, which was good info for me since I was ok with sex during that time if she was ok. There were times when it was not appropriate, others were ok. We just worked with each other on that. A towel and some planning is fine. I think I felt very good knowing that sex during that time actually helped her cramping problems so it was sort of win all the way around, not to mention no pressures of pregger. 

I feel like if there were any problems she was having (none come to mind really), she would tell me pretty openly. 

I guess I was unaware that women don't want to share details with their SO. maybe it is HOW the questions are asked? Could it possibly be that the hubby is using the questioning as a means to build closeness through understanding of each other? Does it have to be negative, like suspected cheating? 

Hell, I know with my first ex, I would never have known if not told that she was on BC because she had rough periods and that seems to help with all of that. I know she was not kidding because we had plenty of time off of it. 

I guess I sort of feel this is a situation where the wife may be showing signs she is not comfortable talking about things, but the hubby persists? IE, prying too much? 

I guess it seems more odd to me how communication lines are broken. 

QUESTION! Do you have kids with your hubby? I know that seems to tear down some serious walls regarding information. I know women experience changes, some are not fun, some are embarrassing, but I would think with the right partner, talking about those can actually make you closer, not hate each other. I know with my ex, working through leaking, pumping, discomfort, etc, it helped us. 

maybe the H is doing this in sort of an immature way? I know if one my ex's said they were having some sort of issue, the LAST thing I would ever say is "EW!".....


----------

